# Скачать исполнение на баяне



## kapra (11 Июл 2013)

Подскажите сайт, на котором можно скачать музыку в исполнении баяна для личного прослушивания, очень уж хочется

спасибо


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Июл 2013)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/music/

Можно и ютубе.


----------



## диапазон64 (11 Июл 2013)

*kapra*,
Вы также можете посетить сайт "www.rutracker.org". Зарегистрируйтесь, скачайте и установите программу *торрент*, На том сайте Вы сможете выбрать любую интересующую Вас музыку, и пополнить свою фонотеку.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (12 Июл 2013)

Только поторопитесь! 1 августа эта лафа может закончится.


----------

